# Comunicacion full duplex serial inalambrica



## jact (May 27, 2006)

Busco implementar un proyecto para tesis utilizando el pic 16f877 y un modulo de rf. implementar una  solucion para la comunicacion inalambria teniendo como base la transmision de datos de manera serial.

La parte del PIC y de la comunicacion serial y su modulo ya esta implementada tanto como el programa de transmision y recepcion solo pido que xfavor se me pueda ayudar dando soluciones de comunicacion RF (Hardware y CI)  y tipos de modulacion digital  asi como tamb ideas de la comunicacion full duplex


----------



## Bubus (Jun 6, 2006)

Pues yo te recomendaria utilizar algo asi como unos walkie-talkies, y modules los voltajes del puerto que los vallas a conectar, por ejemplo que uno de un pulso, y que en el otro lo reciba y un convertidor analogico digital, creo que se me hace demasiado sencillo, pero creo que va a haber demasiada interferencia a como yo lo planteo.


----------

